# Mineral foundation website – names and ingredients listed!



## Violeta (Nov 26, 2006)

I just recently started using makeup and this site was very helpful for me. I use Cory right now because it only has 2 ingredients and no bismuth ( alot of ppl have problems with this ingredient, it causes breakouts and irritation), no mica etc.

Here is the site: 
http://people.delphiforums.com/tracikenyon/IngredList22405.html

Have fun


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 27, 2006)

it's very helpful, thanks for the link!


----------



## tinkerbelle (Jan 20, 2007)

That is a great list.


----------



## Sheryl11 (Jan 29, 2007)

The mineral makeup foundation ingredients lists, there are three of them - Powder, Liquid/Cream/Mousse and Pressed - can be found here: *Mineral Makeup Mania*. There is a lot of good information there for mineral makeup enthusiasts.


----------



## mae13 (Jan 29, 2007)

What is the difference between micronized and non-micronized??


----------



## ruqayya33 (Oct 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mae13* 

 
_What is the difference between micronized and non-micronized??_

 
Good question.... that might get lost here though.....

I'll post it in a separate thread.


----------



## SagMaria (Jun 10, 2010)

Is this an updated list with all the new whack of mmu companies that are out there?  If not, anyone have a link where there IS an updated list?  Thankya!!


----------

